# Peter Cottontail



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

These selfish rabbits were knawing on my step-dad's cattle pastures and had to be stopped.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Dem wabbits is good eatin! I see you whacked Wyle E. Coyote as well! Good shootin!


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Dem wabbits is good eatin! I see you whacked Wyle E. Coyote as well! Good shootin!


I had never grilled wild rabbit before and it did not go so well. It had a VERY gamey taste (and I have eaten camel and iguana) and no one at my house was a fan. I started looking and a lot of recipes called to soak for a couple days in yogurt or buttermilk? Prolly could have deep fried it. Not sure, but it certainly tasted like a wild animal.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

el dorado said:


> I had never grilled wild rabbit before and it did not go so well. It had a VERY gamey taste (and I have eaten camel and iguana) and no one at my house was a fan. I started looking and a lot of recipes called to soak for a couple days in yogurt or buttermilk? Prolly could have deep fried it. Not sure, but it certainly tasted like a wild animal.


grandparents & in-laws taught me to soak all game like that in buttermilk over-night to get the "gamey" taste (blood) out before you cook it. the buttermilk will be pink the next day

squirrel too, also geese & some ducks (not mallard)


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Buttermilk or just keep them on ice for a days (draining & adding ice daily). 

I've never grilled them myself, although I have tried frying them (it was on the dry side)... I have the best luck when I just brown them & treat them as a roast (with broth, whine & assorted vegetables), they are much better that way. Just my 2 cents... 

Given a choice, I prefer squirrel over rabbit.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Kill the young ones, old rabbits are gamey. Many have lots of stomach worms.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Cut them into pieces and fry them using CHUCK WAGON ALL PURPOSE BATTER, they will taste just like a chicken McNugget from Mc Donalds. I got 5-6 people hooked on them one night that way.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Just like squirrel, fry the small ones and let the others swim in some gravy a while


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Ate wabbit fried just like chicken all my life,and have never,ever tasted one that was gamey.We never soaked them,only salt,pepper,and flour.I'm not a deer meat fan if it's just grilled.Got that wang I can't get over.Chicken fried back strap or loin,now that's a different story.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Castaway2 said:


> Cut them into pieces and fry them using CHUCK WAGON ALL PURPOSE BATTER, they will taste just like a chicken McNugget from Mc Donalds. I got 5-6 people hooked on them one night that way.


love that stuff, use it for shrimp


----------



## ngrant (Jun 18, 2011)

Did you grill up the young cayute too? Or just kill him to watch him die and toss him?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Hopefully just killed him to watch him die then hopefully hung it on a fence post for viewing. Its a freakin yotee.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

ngrant said:


> Did you grill up the young cayute too? Or just kill him to watch him die and toss him?


Is this a serious question that warrants an answer?


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

wet dreams said:


> Just like squirrel, fry the small ones and let the others swim in some gravy a while


winner winner rabbit dinner:cheers: Got my eye on some at the lease myself.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Castaway2 said:


> Cut them into pieces and fry them using CHUCK WAGON ALL PURPOSE BATTER, they will taste just like a chicken McNugget from Mc Donalds. I got 5-6 people hooked on them one night that way.


THIS!!!

Or sometimes I throw the pieces in with a pot roast and cook it all together. Comes out great.


----------



## ngrant (Jun 18, 2011)

el dorado said:


> Is this a serious question that warrants an answer?


No sir..Im just joshin with you. I know you didnt grill that varmint, they are way to stringy. I'm with you and the other guy"its a" freakin yotee". They have no place in the balance of nature. They kill chickens ,pets,livestock, rabbits ,mice. They should be all killed off and hung up. I know that I never want to see them in the wild, just in pictures. Stinkin varmints.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

They keep mice population under control though.


----------

